
Docker Hub is down and/or slow - phildougherty
Pulls take forever or time out. Or is it just me?
======
pmtarantino
It may be related to this
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13755673](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13755673)

------
phildougherty
Must be related to AWS S3 issues.

[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
TheVip
But the bar is green???

